# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  ASUS chuẩn bị ra mắt card đồ hoạ GeForce GTX 780 Ti phiên bản custom

## sanxuattudien

dạo này thị trường vga đâm chém nhau kinh quá, amd ra con r9 290x để đâm gtx 780 của nvidia, giờ tới lượt nvidia trả thù với bảo kiếm gtx 780 ti mới toanh.mình thì mình không quan tâm lắm tới trận chiến của mấy ổng vì suy cho cùng mấy ổng càng chiến thì người tiêu dùng cũng như các power user như mình được lợi thôi. rồi đọc sơ bài gtx 780 ti so hàng với r9 290x, thấy anh chàng viết bài kết luận 2 con này hiệu năng same same nhau nếu chơi ở độ phân giải ultra 4k. tuy nhiên không phải cũng dư điều kiện như các bạn nước ngoài đầu tư con monitor 4k, con asus geforce gtx 780 ti này mình chỉ test trên màn 1080p bình thường thôi. và mình cũng chẳng có model r9 290x nào để so sánh nên phần này mình cũng skip qua luôn.

​hãy nói sơ qua về bản ref gtx 780 ti của nvidia một chút. dựa trên nền tảng kepler gk110 từng xuất hiện ở titan, gtx 780 ti được nvidia trang bị cho 2880 cuda cores (hay còn được gọi là shader units) cao hơn 192 cores so với gtx titan, và xung nhịp core/memory của nó cũng ăn đứt gtx titan do đó mình có thể phỏng đoán gtx 780 ti mạnh hơn gtx titan trong các phép thử về game còn với các soft đồ họa chuyên nghiệp thì có thể gtx 780 ti thua titan do thua về vram khi chỉ có 3gb còn ông kẹ kia có tới 6gb

​dựa vào bảng thông tin đặc tả chi tiết mà mình vẽ dựa trên dữ liệu của techpowerup, có thể thấy cấu hình của gtx 780 ti gần như y hệt gtx titan chỉ khác xung nhịp core/memory và vram. mà quan trọng là cái giá của nó, trên newegg bán con gtx 780 ti của asus chỉ $700 bằng giá với gtx 780 ti bản ref và rẻ hơn $300 so với titan.thực sự mà nói thì nvidia ra con này không khác gì chọc giận các bác đang xài con titan. vì nếu có nhu cầu tận hưởng đẳng cấp đồ họa của titan với giá mềm hơn thì người tiêu dùng chỉ cần đầu tư vào con gtx 780 ti thôi là được rồi.

vì thế nhân tiện đi bảo hành con nexus 7 giùm thằng bạn thì mình mượn luôn con gtx 780 ti bên asus để chính tai nghe mắt thấy xem hiệu năng của nó khủng đến cỡ nào thay vì phải nhìn thèm thuồng qua mấy cái review trên mạng.

còn về giá thì như mình đã nói ở newegg để $700 và hình như bên mình vĩnh xuân cũng đã nhập về với giá 19.2 triệu đồng. khá là đắt đỏ và có lẽ chỉ có các bác có điều kiện mới máu me với con này.

​



​
phía trước và sau hộp vẫn như thường lệ vẫn là màn pr các công nghệ đi kèm cũng như giới thiệu đôi nét về con hàng gtx 780 ti, nhìn chung cũng không có gì đặc biệt ngoài việc nó hỗ trợ tập lệnh đồ họa directx 11.2 mới nhất giống bên đối thủ amd r9 290x.

​



lôi cái hộp đen ra coi có cái vẹo gì trong này nào.


​cũng giống như mấy hộp card cao cấp khác của asus thì gtx 780 ti cho đống phụ kiện trong cái hộp nhỏ bên trái và miếng mút đệm bên phải cho vừa với cái hộp.

​lột hàng ra hết thì gtx 780 ti cho mình mấy thứ sau:
​
1 con card gtx 780 ti (chuyện đương nhiên).
1 dĩa driver và sách hướng dẫn.
1 cáp chuyển nguồn từ 2 đầu 6 pin sang 1 đầu 8 pin.

phải nói là phụ kiện cho vô cùng “siêu tiết kiệm” và khiến mình có đôi chút thất vọng khi không có đầu chuyển dvi-vga. chắc asus nghĩ rằng với mua con này về là người tiêu dùng đã có sẵn dây hdmi để xuất hình rồi nên không cần đầu chuyển này. điều này đúng nhưng chưa chắc, vì theo mình biết số lượng người sử dụng dây vga để xuất hình là không ít chút nào, vậy nên asus nên cho thêm đầu chuyển này để đỡ cho người dùng tí.

​có một sự lạ ở đây, thường thì mình thấy các hãng ít khi nào sử dụng lại bộ tản nhiệt của bản ref để gắn lên sản phẩm của mình lắm. nhưng ở đây, trước mắt mình đây, con gtx 780 ti này đang dùng bộ tản ref của nvidia. có khi nào nvidia ra điều lệ ngầm cho mấy hãng không được chỉnh sửa gì trên card của họ như đã từng làm với titan? không rõ, nhưng với tản lồng sóc kiểu này thì chưa nói đến hiệu năng tản nhiệt như thế nào nhưng mình dám chắc là nó khá ồn ào như truyền thống “bất hảo” của tản lồng sóc.
dù sao đi nữa thì mình cũng đánh giá cao thiết kế vẻ ngoài của cái tản này, nó toát ra cái chất sang của mình với tông trắng bạc và đen. tuy nhiên nếu chữ gtx 780 ti không xuất hiện thì có lẽ sẽ đẹp hơn nhiều.

​phía sau card không có miếng backplate bảo vệ thường thấy ở các sản phẩm cao cấp. sau đó là tem của nhà phân phối vĩnh xuân được dán khá sát với khu vực gpu. nếu để ý kỹ khu vực gpu thì mình thấy có dấu vết của 12 chip ram bao xung quanh. rất tiếc là mình không đủ gan để mổ mà cho dù có muốn mổ cũng không được do có 1 con ốc bị niêm phong rồi. đành phải lượn lên google lấy hình mổ card ref cho các bác tham khảo vậy.


​làm 1 shot close-up cái tản chút. để gắn được con này thì mainboard của các bác sẽ bị ăn mất 2 slot pci do đó nếu đang sử dụng main matx thì các bác hãy cân nhắc nhé. với độ dài theo chiều ngang là 10.5 inches theo website của nvidia thì case của các bác phải to một chút chắc cũng tầm mid-tower trở lên là khỏi lo vụ này. case nhỏ có lẽ gắn con này cũng được nhưng mình e là hiệu quả tản nhiệt sẽ không cao do môi trường nhỏ hẹp, trừ khi các bác gắn quạt thổi vào nữa, nhưng làm vậy thì case của mình sẽ bám bụi rất khủng, do đó hãy cân nhắc nhé.

​khu vực cấp nguồn thì con này dùng 1 đầu 6 pin và 8 pin để hoạt động giống bản ref của nvidia. nếu nguồn của các bác không có sẵn dây nguồn đầu 8 thì có thể lấy dây chuyển 2 đầu 6 thành 1 đầu 8 pin có sẵn trong phụ kiện của con này mà dùng. có thể nói với 2 cổng cắm nguồn như vầy thì mình dự đoán con này ăn tối thiểu khi full load chắc cũng phải trên 300w.

​phía trên card có 2 đầu cắm sli nghĩa là các bác có thể chạy chế độ đa card tối đa là 4-way sli với 4 con gtx 780 ti để cải thiện hiệu năng đồ họa hơn nữa.

​về khu vực cổng kết nối thì gtx 780 ti cho các bác 2 cổng dvi và 2 cổng hdmi, display port full size mà từ đó nếu các bác có tầm 3 cái màn hình thì khi nối vào con này sẽ bật được chế độ 3d surround để nâng tầm trải nghiệm game của mình.

_nguồn techpowerup_​

----------


## dermaster

*trả lời: asus chuẩn bị ra mắt card đồ hoạ geforce gtx 780 ti phiên bản custom*

card có hai cổng dvi, hdmi. thiết kế hai màu xám đen ấn tượng:wacko:

----------


## ndk2303

*trả lời: asus chuẩn bị ra mắt card đồ hoạ geforce gtx 780 ti phiên bản custom*

hộp sang trọng, mạch thiết kế chuyên nghiệp

----------

